# Reviving An Old Keg



## Benniee (21/10/08)

I've got a mate who is trying to revive an old Mytton 22L keg. It's pretty grubby, and missing a lid and a pressure relief valve. He has the posts, but I think he should replace the poppets in them. Is this do-able with these kegs - I haven't been able to find any replacement poppets, only replacement posts.

I don't own a Mytton style keg, and it looks to me like there are large washers under the posts - I'd be looking to replace these as well.

Here is a pic of the top of the keg.





Any ideas on where I can source some spares?

Benniee


----------



## porky (21/10/08)

Benniee said:


> I've got a mate who is trying to revive an old Mytton 22L keg. It's pretty grubby, and missing a lid and a pressure relief valve. He has the posts, but I think he should replace the poppets in them. Is this do-able with these kegs - I haven't been able to find any replacement poppets, only replacement posts.
> 
> I don't own a Mytton style keg, and it looks to me like there are large washers under the posts - I'd be looking to replace these as well.
> 
> ...



Try here:

http://www.kegsonline.com.au/category5_1.htm

Don't know if they have what you want, but do have pretty good selection of stuff.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## enoch (21/10/08)

Assuming the posts don't look quite like the mytton/rodd ones at kegsonline but are shorter (because the new kol ones look like females with a male adapter) then you would just need the top hat seal for mytton/rodd not a full poppet (plus a lid, gasket, lifesaver washers and the anoying o ring in the relief valve). Be aware it is a bit of a pain to get the relevant bit out to replace it.
I think I have a photo on another PC which I will try and find.
As you can see from the kol prices it quickly becomes cheaper to buy a new(recond) keg

edit: reread the post - and a full relief valve puts it well over the cost of recond one.


----------



## KHB (21/10/08)

to me it looks like an old keg pubs used to use to clean lines are you sure that snap lock fitting didnt used to screw in to the holes??


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/10/08)

Beenie,

I have kegs the same as this and yes they have washers under the posts.

Ironic actually I am just opening a package of them from Andale which I ordered the other day. The washers are $0.39ea ($0.35 +gst) from Andale. Much cheaper than most HBS. 

For the poppets, you should be able to source these from Andale aswell.

The PRV you should be able to source from them aswell.

Have a look on their website at their "homebrew" catalogue, from memory it is all listed in there.

Cheers, Pok


* Andale - NSW
*

Unit 2/2 Pile Road, Somersby 2250 
  *Telephone:* (02) 4340 4111 
  *Fax:* (02) 4340 4155 
  *Email:*  [email protected]  

You want the washers shown on page #6 and the poppets to suit that same plug.


----------



## nardcooker (21/10/08)

I have one the same that I got at tender in brisbane some time ago. It doesn't hold pressure and is rather unloved. The posts are male, the poppet seems to be part of the post. It certainly doesn't just pop out in your hand like "normal" ones. I found the posts online, but the price was too expensive for long-term (if something else needed replacing). 
I ended up getting a few cornies they were in alot better condition and came with reco kits (thanks Ross). Imho it's a better idea to get a couple of mates together and split a 4 pack of kegs. 
Let me know if you want a great deal on the one I have gathering dust in brisbane.


----------



## Benniee (22/10/08)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

The posts are definitely ball-locks. I have a stack of Corny kegs myself, but never seen a Mytton keg in the flesh so I'm a little unsure of their inner workings.

The bloke didn't have the posts with him when I took the pic - but I remember looking at them before and thinking that they looked "straight", just a little tired which is why I was thinking of replacing the poppets.

The parts seems to add up to a reasonable amount. I'd definitely need a new lid + o-ring, and a PRV because the existing ones are gone.

I'll do up a quick tally from the kegsonline site and see if it makes more sense for him to buy a recon keg.

Benniee


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/10/08)

Benniee if you have to repalce the lid, PRV and seals you will most prob be better off buying a recon keg. However you can buy second hand lids.

Check out the "chimea" group or what ever the fellow from the US calls it. Matt (i think his name is) sells second hand stuff from memory.

Good luck


----------



## razz (22/10/08)

http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...mp;cPath=1_3_14
It doesn't specifically refer to Mytton but if you measure the poppet you will find a part.


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/10/08)

Thats the link. Thanks Razz


----------



## MHB (22/10/08)

This might help, these (or very similar) kegs are still made by Stainless Tanks and Pressure Vessels (STPV for short).

Naturally any good home brew shop could help you with all the parts, and might even show you how to service the Tank Valve; it is fully serviceable rather than a trow away part.
Click on the Pick for more detail.

MHB

View attachment 21986

ITEM PART NO. DESCRIPTION 
1 H405R10 DIP TUBE GASKET 
2 H407 DIP TUBE 
3 H405W25 POLYURETHANE WASHER 
4 H40IT26 BALL LOCK GAS PLUG (OPTIONAL BAYONET PLUG) 
5 H405R68 GAS / LIQUID PLUG `O' RING 
6 H407T74 LEVEL TUBES 
7 H40IT28 BALL LOCK LIQUID PLUG (OPTIONAL BAYONET PLUG) 
8 H40IS14 PRESSURE RELIEF VALVE 120 PSI 
9 H405R62 COVER `O' RING SEAL 
10 H409BIO BAIL FOOT CAP 
11 H609B18 COVER BAIL ASSEMBLY 
12 H405R99 MOULDED RUBBER BASE (OPTIONAL STEEL BASE) 
13 V21596 DATA PLATE


----------



## blekk (30/11/09)

Hi all,
Im currently reviving an old Schweppes keg (same as one in photo, a Mytton "Firestone"), and was wondering if I need the top hat seal and poly washer for both the posts or just the liquid? When I took out the old ones only the liquid post had both, the gas only had a poly washer.

Cheers


----------



## dreadhead (1/12/09)

blair said:


> Hi all,
> Im currently reviving an old Schweppes keg (same as one in photo, a Mytton "Firestone"), and was wondering if I need the top hat seal and poly washer for both the posts or just the liquid? When I took out the old ones only the liquid post had both, the gas only had a poly washer.
> 
> Cheers



Blair,
Have a couple of these kegs , and had to replace a lot of the bits and pieces. Both posts have the polywasher under them, but only the beer out side has a rubber gasket that fits around the diptube, gas diptube is just metal on metal. Not sure what the top hat seal is exactly, as my keg posts look like the squat cornelius fittings screwed on to an male/male adapter.


----------



## HoppingMad (1/12/09)

Another mob that might be able to assist/advise:
KegKing

Hopper.


----------



## beer slayer (2/4/11)

dreadhead said:


> Blair,
> Have a couple of these kegs , and had to replace a lot of the bits and pieces. Both posts have the polywasher under them, but only the beer out side has a rubber gasket that fits around the diptube, gas diptube is just metal on metal. Not sure what the top hat seal is exactly, as my keg posts look like the squat cornelius fittings screwed on to an male/male adapter.
> 
> View attachment 33526



Hi dreadhead

Just wondering where you got the adapter on the left hand side.
I've got some Rheem kegs that need new posts. Does it fit a Rheem keg?
and then I can put a corney post on top of that? 
cheers
bs


----------



## pokolbinguy (3/4/11)

Andale might be able to supply these parts.


----------



## gordo_t (13/1/14)

I'm reviving a couple of Rheem (screw top) and one Mytton keg.

Can anyone tell me whether the Polyurethane washers that sit under the posts (exactly as pictured by the OP) are meant to be a part you can get in/out easily for cleaning/sanitising?
When I tried to pull the old ones out they where stuck in there pretty tight and where quite hard, I pretty much mangled the old ones getting them out (all scratched up, they'd pose a serious infection risk).
Or are new washers soft and pliable?


----------



## kahlerisms (13/1/14)

I have seven kegs. 6 of them have removable posts, washers, etc (with stainless gas-in post). the seventh has a plastic gas-in tube under a normal looking post and the fittings don't seem to be removable from the posts once I get the posts off the keg.



Since I'm here, I might hijack. 

another of my seven kegs leaks around the opening. Always has. I use it for sanitiser/oxyper to clean my keg fridge out as it can only hold pressure for a few minutes. Various lids/seal kits/etc have made no difference, I think the opening itself it no longer the right shape (it visually looks very banged up, too). 

Has anyone had any luck in repairing something like this? Or should i save myself an afternoon of frustration and just spent $70 on a new keg?

I have a baby due in five weeks so I'm trying to fill as many kegs as I can as I might not be brewing for a little while...


----------



## gordo_t (14/1/14)

kahlerisms said:


> I have seven kegs. 6 of them have removable posts, washers, etc (with stainless gas-in post). the seventh has a plastic gas-in tube under a normal looking post and the fittings don't seem to be removable from the posts once I get the posts off the keg.


These Rheem and Mytton kegs have these polyurethane washers underneath the post, but they where all scratched up (possibly from previous attempts to remove) so i had to remove them, but not easily. I bought all new seals from G&G, but i'm not too sure how the washer will fair getting back in without potentially getting a scratch from the thread (as you push the washer in).
Anyone done a rebuild on a rheem or mytton keg recently??

On another note, does anyone know a product that might help me get some rust/discolouring out of the threads of posts (tried pbw, autosol and scrubber)


----------



## MartinOC (14/1/14)

> These Rheem and Mytton kegs have these polyurethane washers underneath the post, but they where all scratched up (possibly from previous attempts to remove) so i had to remove them, but not easily. I bought all new seals from G&G, but i'm not too sure how the washer will fair getting back in without potentially getting a scratch from the thread (as you push the washer in).
> Anyone done a rebuild on a rheem or mytton keg recently??
> 
> On another note, does anyone know a product that might help me get some rust/discolouring out of the threads of posts (tried pbw, autosol and scrubber)


I've been sporadically rebuilding/reconditioning my kegs (mix of pin-locks & QD's), including Rheem & Mytton. The whole lot of the internals (ie. anything soft) is being ripped-out & replaced. I'm using the standard stuff available from G&G/GHB (Melb) & haven't encountered a single problem with fit/seal/scratching etc. so far.

As for rust/discolouration, try a low concentration (30-40%) Phosphoric acid.


----------



## dblunn (15/1/14)

Hi, I have 6 of these kegs, the valves in the posts only need to have a silicon seal replaced as the rest of it is stainless. Both posts have a sealing washer under the post and the dip tube side has a rubbery ferrule around it as it passes through the fitting on the to of the tank. The safety valve only needs to have an o-ring replaced when serviced. The posts are not as common as the Cornelius type and are more expensive, but the service parts are still available and cheap. The kegs are well made and are worth keeping. Also, for an alternative for the relief valve see the thread by Brunk (couldn't copy the link).
Dave.


----------



## gordo_t (16/1/14)

Hey Dblunn, Do you remove the silicone washer regularly when cleaning your kegs, or just leave it in and screw off the posts? I'm used to the standard corny kegs and generally break them down for a good clean/sanitise every few brews. My new seals haven't arrived just yet, but just going off the old ones they don't seem like a part you'd want to remove all to often.


----------



## gordo_t (16/1/14)

Seals arrived in post this arvo, the replacement polyurethane washers are a fair bit smaller than the originals and look like they will pop in and out without trouble.


----------



## dblunn (16/1/14)

I flush them out every brew but I only strip them down once a year or so. I flush them with cleaner, rinse them and let them drain until they are needed again. I then flush them with sanitiser before filling.
Dave.


----------



## shaunous (13/4/14)

Just a quickie???

Do we all just buy whatever keg seal kits from where-ever? Are they marked food safe?

I've bought the odd keg seal kit in the past and never thought about it, i've also never thought about my grand access to many many o-ring seals as part of my occupation. As far as my training recalls, there is only 1-3 different types of o-ring rubber they use, 1 is no good at high temps, the others are very versatile?

Basically, Do you know for sure your seals in your kegs are food safe, or something out of an auto-motive stone in Tokyo. Does it matter at cold temps?


----------



## dblunn (13/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Just a quickie???
> 
> Do we all just buy whatever keg seal kits from where-ever? Are they marked food safe?
> 
> ...


The one type that is no good at high temps is the Viton o-ring (PFTE) it become a very nasty poisonous stuff. But, we are talking red heat (oxy torch type heat) so not a problem at normal temps. Food-safe comes from the materials used in it's manufacture, not from a lawyer's blessing. I believe all O-rings and seals sold for use in kegs will be fine.
Dave


----------



## shaunous (14/4/14)

Cheers Dave, but i was more leading to the O-rings in kits you'd find at Auto stores like Repco, Supercheap, etc. I have good access to lots of them, so i'll give them a whirl anyway.


----------



## dblunn (16/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Cheers Dave, but i was more leading to the O-rings in kits you'd find at Auto stores like Repco, Supercheap, etc. I have good access to lots of them, so i'll give them a whirl anyway.


I've used O-rings from a cheap kit without any problems so I think you will be fine.
Regards, Dave


----------

